# Need Help! Gonna need some smoking wood.



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok Smoking Peeps, I need some help.

The wife and I will be in the Corolla, North Carolina area in September cooking for a friends wedding. 

I need to find someone or some where I can get some seasoned smoking wood, for my reverse flow smoker. Can anyone help me out?

I'll be smoking for 3 dinners, one will be for 150 people. We will be coming from Ohio, so I don't want to haul wood with me if I don't have to.

Hickory, Maple, Apple, Cherry, Pecan Any would be great. The last week of September is when we will be there. 

Thanks,  Any help would be great.

SOB


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 13, 2017)

Seasoned smoking wood in that part of NC may be difficult to find or unavailable.  I can offer only two suggestions.

1. Visit one of the DIY stores on the outer banks (Lowe's or Home Depot) and load up with charcoal and some of their wood chunks.

2. It might be a little out of your way, depending on where you're coming from, but you could swing through Raleigh on your way to the coast.  There's a great BBQ supply store in the north part of town that sells all matter of smoking woods, chunks, etc.  It's called Grillbillies.  Not open on Sunday or Monday, but it's convenient to I-540 which would carry you around the city to US-64 East (the main route from Raleigh to the outer banks.  https://www.grillbilliesbarbecue.com/

And thanks for not bringing any wood with you.  All manner of bad critters get transported long distances in firewood.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesome thanks. I'll try grill billies 1st.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like they have all the woods you mentioned.  If you go there, they're located on Durant Road, about half a mile west of Capital Blvd.  Cross the RR tracks and immediately turn in.  They are in a small building at the back of the haphazard little "shopping center."  You'll see the smokers outside.


----------

